# Problema de simulacion de 555 en Proteus.



## kreator87 (Abr 2, 2011)

Saludos, Tengo una duda acerca del proteus 7.7 sp2, lo que pasa esque arme un circuito con un 555 en ISIS el cual ya probe en fisico y funciona muy bien, este circuito es un "on delay" y enciende un led en 11 segundos, repito en el protoboard funciona de maravilla, pero en el ISIS enciende el led sin realizar el retardo de tiempo que yo le calcule con los componentes, especificamente C4 y R3. 

Espero y alguien me ayude o me corriga o me recomiende un paso que tal vez pasé por alto. 

Gracias.....


----------



## luisjns (Abr 27, 2011)

Hola, hace tiempo que tengo este error en proteus. Arme un circuito en una pc dond estudio, lo simule y todo ba ok. Lo guardo en una carpeta para llevarmelo a casa. Ya en  mi pc lo abro normal, pero cuando lo simulo me salta el error de Gmin step, Gmin stepping failed, Source step...  lo veran mejor en la imagen. 

NOTA: ese archivo guardado lo abro denuevo en otra pc y simula norma. cosa que no creoq sea error de guardado. creo que tampoco de diseño.... o si?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2011)

Ese es un problema de convergencia.
A veces es un problema de circuito porque en algun momento quedan partes flotantes o se generan oscilaciones de alta frecuencia durante las conmutaciones.  Se soluciona generalmente agregando resistencias de valores grandes solo para la simulacion.

Otra posibilidad es que hayas estado cambiando los parametros de simulación y quedaron con cualquier cosa.


Si se trata del circuito que posteaste antes, te diría que es lo último. Porque a ese circuito tal cual lo dibujaste lo simulo en mi máquina y anda  de una.


----------



## luisjns (Abr 28, 2011)

No creo que sea lo ultimo porque cuando me boto el error  por 1º ves reinstale el programa, probe denuevo y seguia con el error. hise eso unas 3 veces por si se solucionaba y nada. 

No creo que se este instalando mal ya que probe con 3 instaladores diferentes de versiones diferentes y tampoco. Mi pc no es tan antigua como para no soportar los calculos del programa o que se yo , es una dual core con  2 Gb RAM,  512V.

No se si podrias poner una foto de la configuracion de simulacion que tienes tu en tu pc por si en la mia esta mal.
De todas maneras gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2011)

luisjns dijo:
			
		

> No creo que sea lo ultimo porque cuando me boto el error  por 1º ves reinstale el programa, probe denuevo y seguia con el error. hise eso unas 3 veces por si se solucionaba y nada. ..........



Cuando reinstalas el programa las opciones de usuario no cambian, se mantienen, así que si hay algo mal configurado se aplicará a la nueva instalación.

Debes desinstalar el programa y eliminar cualquier rastro de configuración que pudiera haber en tu PC.
Elimina la carpeta donde estaba instalado anteriormente el programa.
En la carpeta "Documents and Settings" busca la configuración del Proteus y eliminala.
Y si corres un limpiador de registro de Windows, mejor.

Terminada la limpieza reinstala el programa.


----------



## luisjns (Abr 28, 2011)

Siempre que desinstalo un programa, me aseguro que se borre por completo. borro todo lo que tenga que ver con dicho programa, carpeta de instalacion, en documents... datos de programa..todo. 

Pero aun asi me sale el error.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 28, 2011)

La configuración que yo tengo es esta.

No es la original, alguna vez le modifiqué un poco los valores buscando una mejor convergencia, pero fué igual que nada.

En todo caso, subí el archivo que estás queriendo simular.


----------



## luisjns (Abr 29, 2011)

Probé la configuación y tampoco funciona, toca formatear mi pc nomas por si un programa o algo por ai esta creando un conflicto con la simulacion.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2011)

Subí primero el archivo.


----------



## luisjns (Abr 29, 2011)

Que archiovo?... si a lo que te refieres es el que quiero simular ai está:

Pero de todas maneras estoi formateando mi pc  en este momento...

eh acabo de probar algo... si quito el condensador la simulacion funciona normal, pero no oscila.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2011)

luisjns dijo:
			
		

> eh acabo de probar algo... si quito el condensador la simulacion funciona normal, pero no oscila.


Eso es todo configuracion (también que no oscile)

Abro tu archivo, hago correr la simulacion y anda perfecto. 
Le agrego una ventanita de analisis analogico y todo es como cabía esperar.


----------



## Jadacuor (Abr 29, 2011)

hola, a mi alguna vez me paso lo mismo con una version anterior de proteus y lo arreglé dandole un valor inicial al condensador que va del pin 2 a GND; esto lo haces dando doble click sobre el condensador, te sale la ventana de edit properties y en la parte inferior de esa ventana hay un espacio para agregar un script u otra propiedad del componente, ahi escribes => PRECHARGE=0  
espero te sirva, saludos.


----------



## luisjns (Abr 29, 2011)

Oh!. alfin solucione el problema!,  muchas muchas grasias jadacuor por el dato, probe como me dijiste agregando PRECHARGE=0 en other properties del condensador y  comenso a simular a la perfeccion. de igual manera eduardo grasias por intentar solucionar mi problema. En serio no saben lo que significa para mi el haber solucionado esto.


----------



## Jadacuor (Abr 30, 2011)

> Oh!. alfin solucione el problema!


 que bueno, me alegro por ti... saludos


----------



## nikolaantword (Oct 16, 2017)

Hola a todos.Hace bastantes circuitos noto problemas con mi proteus.Monto los circuitos; los simulo y no hacen nada.A veces los desarmo y los vuelvo a armar y funcionan.A veces los guardo funcionando y cuando los vuelvo a abrir a los dias no andan.Siempre  los pongo a tierra; utilizo ground del modo terminales.La version de proteus que utilizo es 8.4 sp0 build 21079.
El circuito que queria probar ahora es un oscilador astable onda simetrica con 555.
Les adjunto el circuito si alguien podria decirme que esta mal.Muchas gracias.saludos ...

Me salio un cartel que era muy nuevo para adjuntar enlaces.Adjunto los archivos a continuacion


----------



## pandacba (Oct 16, 2017)

Porque RA y RD hace que se cargue y descargue con distintos valores.
Los valores de R Y C estan dentro de lo que el circuito soporta, no pueden tomar valores arbitrarios, tenes la hoja de datos?


----------



## nikolaantword (Oct 16, 2017)

Gracias Pandacba .Tenía entendido que esa configuración se utilizaba para una onda simétrica.Con lo que me dijiste cambie los valores de RD por RB y funciono,pero el tiempo de baja no es el que buscaba.(primera figura).Se parece mucho más a lo que calcule cuando cambie los valores de RD por los de RC(imagen2), pero meda 35 ms cuando calcule 25(imagen3).En el datasheet no encontré nada sobre esta configuración.No pude subir el datasheet.
Esta ves proteus funciona bien, solo hay que ponerle el circuito que anda jeje


----------



## pandacba (Oct 16, 2017)

baja la hoja de datos de aca
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm555.pdf
en la página 10 esta nomograma con los valores máximos de C y de R en función uno del otro
Si se ponen asi, para la onda simétrica, revisa los valores

yo prefiero esta otra


----------

